# Examples similar to section section of Dvorak's Bm Cello Concerto



## level82rat (Jun 20, 2019)

The second half of the first movement sports some of the most gorgeous arrangement of notes ever put on paper. Starts at 10:36





Is there a name for this kind of compositional style? My best description of it would be that it is a short, rhythmic, chromatic motif that ascends and descends down the scale. It is in the same class as JS Bach's prelude in Cm in WTC 1. CPE Bach does a similar thing in his 3rd variation about La Folia (starts at 1:45).


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

8:25







level82rat said:


> Is there a name for this kind of compositional style? My best description of it would be that it is a short, rhythmic, chromatic motif that ascends and descends down the scale.


"(Baroque) figuration prelude", maybe?


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

8:28


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

Never mind,


level82rat said:


> The second half of the first movement sports some of the most gorgeous arrangement of notes ever put on paper. Starts at 10:36
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In both examples here instead, I hear a diminished 5th paired with the 3rd. It sounds very sad, crying 

Because of this pairing, I think it's giving the diminished 5th the characteristics of the minor third. Ie. Unresolved 'awe' or 'tension' that is sad, minor tension.


----------



## level82rat (Jun 20, 2019)

Ethereality said:


> Never mind,
> 
> In both examples here instead, I hear a diminished 5th paired with the 3rd. It sounds very sad, crying
> 
> Because of this pairing, I think it's giving the diminished 5th the characteristics of the minor third. Ie. Unresolved 'awe' or 'tension' that is sad, minor tension.


Crying! That's exactly what it sounds like


----------

